# Beamswork Lights: Which is Which?



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm doing a low tech budget build on a 75 I got a good deal and I'm not trying to break the bank on a pair of LED lights. So Beamswork looks like the best choice but I'm deeply confused over which light is which. 
I was considering the Razor because the PAR is a bit higher than the Stingray which is what I've been using successfully for years on my low tech tanks but also happens to cost double the Beamsworks for a 48" light. Here's the rub though, I can't figure out if the ET 6500k is indeed the Razor or not. When I type in Beamswork Razor that is the light that comes up but the number of LEDs listed on Amazon doesn't match the number of LEDs stipulated in this review (36x.05watt leds vs. 54x.5watt leds for the Razor). 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html
The review also refers to it as the EA80 and the light I'm looking at is an ET series light that seems to be much weaker than the Razor.
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...UTF8&qid=1496630074&sr=1-9&keywords=beamswork

I've considered getting this one also but it only seems marginally brighter than the ET 6500k, and with a few more LEDs .
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A9F85S4/ref=twister_B01A9F85RK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I need to know how much PAR these fixtures have so I can ensure they are able to grow low light plants in my 75 but I can't seem to wade through the confusing and abysmal quagmire of designations that Beamswork uses to identify their lines of products. Does the Razor even exist anymore? This stopped me from buying Beamswork lights a couple years ago and its as irritating now as it was then.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't know what the razor is, but I have the 6500K da 90 (36") and it lights my 92 corner well enough to get good growth. Any of the DA, DHL or FSPEC units with 5 rows of lights is good. Clownplanted has a thread on the PAR ratings for these lights.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

This will give you the par data for the dhl and fspec. I would get the dhl as it's 6500k geared more towards freshwater where the fspec is 10,000k and more for salt. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html

Only one left in stock. 

Beamswork LED 1W 6500K HI Lumen Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant (DHL 48 6500K) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVNPZN2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EHmnzbBV5GX0F
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, I had looked over both of those fixtures because the data is available, for which I appreciate very much the work you put in to make this data available. However, I'm looking for a fixture that has an output closer to around 30 PAR. Both of those lights have more output than I'm looking for based on previous experience. 

Is there PAR data available for this light? I can't seem to find any info. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4PDQP0?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20

I might just go with the Aquaneat fixture even if it is 10k because it is a known quantity and would do the job at 18" to substrate.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

goodbytes said:


> Yes, I had looked over both of those fixtures because the data is available, for which I appreciate very much the work you put in to make this data available. However, I'm looking for a fixture that has an output closer to around 30 PAR. Both of those lights have more output than I'm looking for based on previous experience.
> 
> Is there PAR data available for this light? I can't seem to find any info.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4PDQP0?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20
> ...


Top 2 are 3 row... EA is close to ET..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

goodbytes said:


> Yes, I had looked over both of those fixtures because the data is available, for which I appreciate very much the work you put in to make this data available. However, I'm looking for a fixture that has an output closer to around 30 PAR. Both of those lights have more output than I'm looking for based on previous experience.
> 
> Is there PAR data available for this light? I can't seem to find any info.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4PDQP0?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20
> ...




Not sure if you saw this or not. Also did data for the aquaneat. Maybe the data you are going off of? 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...eat-plant-light-finnex-24-7-par-readings.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, that's the data I'm looking at. At 18" to substrate I should be getting somewhere just shy of 30 PAR but probably a little over that in the center where the two fixtures overlap. 




jeffkrol said:


> Top 2 are 3 row... EA is close to ET..


 @jeffkrol, I was looking at these figures yesterday and I've been searching around for a second source to back up the veracity of this chart because I saw a video where a vendor tested the EA FSPEC with a PAR meter and only got 11 PAR at 12". 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3RPTFoCSXY
If those figures are correct, the PAR from the lower-end Beamswork fixtures is atocious.

What ever happened to the EA80 Razor? It seemed like the ideal cheaper alternative to the Stingray and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

goodbytes said:


> Yeah, that's the data I'm looking at. At 18" to substrate I should be getting somewhere just shy of 30 PAR but probably a little over that in the center where the two fixtures overlap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the "pent" on that chart, it is the 5 row light that I was mentioning.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Razor seems like just a name.. Newest lights use the Razor body"..
Can't exactly verify either PAR stats but the one w/ 10 PAR was in an old Beamswork shell..
https://youtu.be/L3RPTFoCSXY
Above is the video 
Now can't explain the difference but it is possible first runs used lesser diodes or run way below voltage.
He mentions different power supplies..
Which makes some sense. 
If early ones were "underpowered" at 12V..
Anyways just some speculation at this point..
36" EA is 2000 lumens..
36" da fspec is 5000 lumens..
That would interpolate to 25.5PAR (60 X 1700/4000) 


For $4 and a "snip" of the power cord from brick to light head you can easily dim an overbright Beamswork..
There are fancier ways to do it to avoid a warranty issue..
12~24V 8A PWM Single Color Manual Dimmer for LED Light Strip - Beige - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

For a 75 if you want plants you want atleast a da 48in light. I ran 1 da and 1 current sat plus over my lowtech 75 and it was boarderline for growth.

Personally a dhl 6500k hooked thru a light controller such as a tc420 is ideal if your not scared of a bit of diy (its stupid easy in my mind) can toon in exactly the light you want and do a sunrise and sunset.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I would just get the beamswork DHL 1W 6500k and you can easily dim it. This has been tested and works with the Beamswork lights. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FC04I8/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3DW8OA4ZHRHJW&colid=1BDG13ZW993N6

Help with Led lighting - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1152881-beamswork-risers.html


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I suppose its about the time to hack something together. All the lights in the price range I'm looking at are either too powerful or not powerful enough. Out of the options available, the DHL seems to be the best deal. And the most available as the Pent lights don't seems to be available in the 48" size anywhere, not even on the evilbay, which is where I'll have to go for the 48" DHL.
LED dimmer it is.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

goodbytes said:


> Well I suppose its about the time to hack something together. All the lights in the price range I'm looking at are either too powerful or not powerful enough. Out of the options available, the DHL seems to be the best deal. And the most available as the Pent lights don't seems to be available in the 48" size anywhere, not even on the evilbay, which is where I'll have to go for the 48" DHL.
> LED dimmer it is.




Good choice I am very happy with my two dhl lights. The dhl dimmer is great and super easy. You don't have to cut any wires or anything. Just plugs inline which is great. Perfect for when you want/need more light in the future you don't need any additional purchases. Win:win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Point to keep in mind on changing lights may be the heat involved.
I swapped in a DHL 6500 Beamworks and now have a problem with the tank overheating. I'm doing some changes to relieve the heat but it is not something I had thought about before swapping the light. 
I initially laid it directly on the full glass cover of a 75 gallon as the old light had been but saw the temperature go way too high for me. Fish were coming to the surface, panting. I'm still playing the problem but, just keep in mind that they are warm. 
I got the light from the auction and think I will be happy with it but then I have not gotten around to how it grows things as I work out the heat.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Point to keep in mind on changing lights may be the heat involved.
> 
> I swapped in a DHL 6500 Beamworks and now have a problem with the tank overheating. I'm doing some changes to relieve the heat but it is not something I had thought about before swapping the light.
> 
> ...




Did you add the fans on top of the light as I have done. This worked really good for me. If it's the 48" like mine get the same what I got, two pairs so total of the 4 small fans and put them on top moving the hot air up and away. Dropped my temperature 4+ degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Running the fans full time is not something that I will want to do so I'm working on some other ways to get the heat away from the tank. I've moved the light higher, which should be okay on this tank but I'm now working on building a form of canopy to support the light at the point I've found seems right. It will be built in a way that I can then remove the full glass lids. In this way, the heat can lift off better and I can still contain any jumpers. I've got the four small fans which do cool it enough but just not something I want to have full time. 
With the LED using less power, I had assumed it might be a bit cooler than the assortment of lights it replaces. Just one of those unexpected results things!


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't seen any heat issues on my DA light. There is barely any perceptible heat by touch. Interesting.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> I haven't seen any heat issues on my DA light. There is barely any perceptible heat by touch. Interesting.




Yeah the 1W diodes seem to put off more heat than the .5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Huh, y'know I never would have thought that LEDs could put that much thermal energy into a tank. I always had considered this more of an incandescent issue but I know this can also be a problem with multiple bulb fluorescent light fixtures. Looking into it, LEDs are only 20% cooler than equivalent fluorescent lights which is surprising to me considering how much more efficient they are. I suppose bumping the diodes up to 1w causes an equivalent increase in thermal output. I always use the LEDs with legs so I can slide them to the back of the tank when I take the tops off, so hopefully I won't have a thermal issue. But since I am using the glass tops I'll have to keep an eye on the temperature.


----------

